# FROZEN DISCO birthday parties - £165 - incl Elsa, venue, disco, activit, snacks and hassle free!



## Kate Batty (Feb 18, 2015)

‘Frozen’ themed Birthday Parties for £165* (all in) – the coolest party in South East London! (*based on 10 children,OR £16.50 p child, min 10 children, max 15 children). 

The kids are still going crazy for anything ‘Frozen’ which is why we’re offering the best value, coolest Frozen birthday party in town. Having seen first-hand the costs of parties with an entertainer spiraling up to well over £350 we’re launching our hassle-free, fun-filled birthday parties at less than half of that (*£165 based on 10 children, £247.50 for 15 children) 

OUR PARTY DATES for 2015: 
Join our very own Elsa at the Little Disco Company’s Frozen Birthday Party on: 

* Sat 21 March - 2.30pm - 4.30pm at St Saviors hall in Herne Hill - 1 booking available (per 19/02) 
* Sat 25th April - 2.30pm - 4.30pm at St Saviors Hall in Herne Hill - 2 party bookings still available 

Please note: we will also be launching our new "Disco Dudes & Divas" party on 21st March and 25th April from 11am - 1pm. Please contact us for more details. 

HOW DOES IT WORK: 
Bring along your birthday boy or girl and up to 15 of his/her friends to join in the fun - we’ll take care of everything for your child’s special day: organising the venue, ALL the entertainment and fun activities, and of course clearing it all away at the end too. All you need to do is send out the invitations and organise a cake! 

This is a shared birthday party - sharing the cost of all the activities and entertainers amongst 4 families. We aim to keep each birthday party quite separate and rotate the activities in a fun and playful way. Each child has some individual Elsa time. Very suitable for both boys and girls (activities adapted to age and gender)! 

PRICE: 
For just £16.50 per child they will experience 2 hours of guaranteed Frozen-themed fun (plenty for boys as well as girls), arts & crafts, games, a short choreographed dance routine to “Let it go” and finally a 45 minute Little Disco with a live DJ and disco lights to create the party atmosphere. We include healthy drinks & snacks and of course a party bag for each child to take home. 

We are delighted to be working with our local entertainer, Lucy Sparkles (www.lucysparkles.com), to bring you this fantastic and unique birthday event. 

If you are interested please visit our wibbly wobbly website www.thelittlediscocompany.co.uk for ALL the details and photos of previous parties and get in touch with one of us for a chat on 07794757166 (Kate) or 07884447935 (Clare) 

AND IF YOU DON'T FANCY THE FROZEN THEME - PLEASE CONSIDER OUR DISCO DUDES AND DIVA PARTIES. SEE WEBSITE FOR ALL THE INFO!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd pay £165 if I could stop children screaming let it go forever.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds cold.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2015)

i'm more 'let it bleed' than 'let it go'.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 18, 2015)

are there searches on the door?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

. . . and I don't want my daughter to go to a 'diva' party. Yikes.


----------



## Supine (Feb 18, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> are there searches on the door?



Metal detector on the door


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2015)

Can't get in without ID


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 18, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



I thought you were allowed to promote any old crap on this particular noticeboard? There was a woman on a while ago wanting to set fire to people's ears in the name of inner peace.


----------



## JimW (Feb 18, 2015)

Didn't Lucy Sparkles used to work with Annie Sprinkle?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 18, 2015)

Frozen is sad these days according to my kids.


----------



## Athos (Feb 18, 2015)

Kate Batty said:


> ‘Frozen’ themed Birthday Parties for £165* (all in) – the coolest party in South East London! (*based on 10 children,OR £16.50 p child, min 10 children, max 15 children).
> 
> The kids are still going crazy for anything ‘Frozen’ which is why we’re offering the best value, coolest Frozen birthday party in town. Having seen first-hand the costs of parties with an entertainer spiraling up to well over £350 we’re launching our hassle-free, fun-filled birthday parties at less than half of that (*£165 based on 10 children, £247.50 for 15 children)
> 
> ...



I'd think very carefully before trying to profit from Disney's intellectual property; the company is notoriously litigious concerning such infringements.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought you were allowed to promote any old crap on this particular noticeboard? There was a woman on a while ago wanting to set fire to people's ears in the name of inner peace.


Oh sorry! I got it from New Posts and didn't notice which forum it was in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

Athos said:


> I'd think very carefully before trying to profit from Disney's intellectual property; the company is notoriously litigious concerning such infringements.


Didn't the sue a nursery for having mickey mouse etc painted on the wall of a play room?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 19, 2015)

I think we should book a session and advertise it on facebook as a free party.


----------

